# Toronto: Where to get good camera bags?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

As I'm flying home in just over one week, I need a good carrying case for my D40 + 2 lenses (+ accessories). Where's the best place to shop for camera carrying bags? (Not a backpack.) Any suggestions? I looked at Vistek, but would like additional options if possible..


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Have you tried Henry's?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lowepro is probably what you will be looking for.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I was at Henry's downtown the other day, giving the new Panasonic G1 a good going over. The joint was lousy with camera bags, hitting all sorts of price points.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Vistek has a larger selection than Henry's, and I would suggest a Lowepro or Crumpler bag. 

Actually for one camera and two lenses I would suggest a Lowepro Slingshot 100 - they are on sale right now at Henry's and would work perfectly to protect your gear as a carry on (keeping it with you at all times). If you are going to check your equipment, then nothing but a lockable Pelican case will do.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Camera bags are kind of a subjective thing...

Maybe check out the various manufacturers first to come up with a short list since the big shops tend to carry most brands except for some of the real oddballs.

-Tenba camara bags Tenba: Professional Bags for Photography, Computers, Shipping, Portfolios and Grip
-Lowepro camera bags Lowepro | Home
-Crumpler camera bags http://www.crumplerbags.com/lite/english/products.html
-Billingham bags, Redirect | Billingham
-Tamrac bags, Tamrac - Manufacturer of camera bags, camera cases, photo backpacks, camcorder bags, video bags, and photo accessories

I like checking the main downtown stores which are Vistek, Henrys and since you are down there Downtown Camera. Henrys had a clearance store where Alt's used to be just between the main store and Downtown camera btw.

Because you have a body and only a couple of lenses a Crumpler might be worth looking at since it doesn't say 'steal me I'm a camera bag'...

If you had to shlep a lot more gear eg laptop, 2 bodies, 6 lenses, 2 flashes + cards and batteries I would recommend a backpack style bag to distribute the load.....


----------



## Gazoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Future Shop carries a limited selection of Lowepro.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I like the sense of humour Crumpler displays with its product names. You're right, they don't shout "photographer." I think I'll check out some of these guys in the flesh... I'm curious about the 5 million dollar home models. 

Alas, for many individuals it has to be big, black and conspicuous.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Max said:


> I like the sense of humour Crumpler displays with its product names. You're right, they don't shout "photographer." I think I'll check out some of these guys in the flesh... I'm curious about the 5 million dollar home models.
> 
> Alas, for many individuals it has to be big, black and conspicuous.


Think that's how we can tell who are the real pros.....  

Photogs in New York state could get NYP for NY Photographer plates which meant a working photographer and less chance of a ticket. Problem was it also meant to the bad guys 'hey look in my trunk and steal all the camera gear in there!'

Even up here in Toronto we had a problem at work a few years ago where staff photographers were having their cars stolen and the gear in their trunks swiped.

I forgot to mention fanny packs, I like the one's from Mountain Equipment co-op they can hold a couple of lenses and batteries + a flash and are small.

Kevin


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

This may not be for you Lars, but since we're on the subject, I like some of the stuff ThinkTank puts out.

Personally, I own a huge Lowepro Stealth Reporter bag in which I carry everything (or almost everything), and a small Lowero when I need one body and only one or two lenses. I did look at the Crumpler "Million" series, but they didn't fit my needs.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

